# Allergic to hedgehog??



## losborne000 (Apr 29, 2013)

the other night I had Nadia (my hedgehog) with me for quite a white. shes totally warmed up to me so she was exploring and in my hands a lot. The next day my hands were sore, which I expected especially from holding her. I also noticed a scratch on my hand that possibly could have been from her (im not positive tho) BUT THEN, yesterday i was getting ready for work and out of no where hand tons of small red bumps from my wrists to elbow. it happend within 2 min if that. I had not even held nadia yet at all that day. I was wondering if theres a possibility that this is from her? has anyone ever experienced this or is it most likely something else? **I do not have any allergies, at least none im aware of** If anyone could help or has any info on this I would REALLY appriciate it


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Before I say anything, just know that I'm not a doctor - just someone with a lot of allergies. 

It doesn't sound like an allergy to me since the reaction didn't happen until the next day. And I assume you washed your hands at some point between then, which would have helped any allergic reaction you may have had. Were the bumps painful or itchy? Have they gone away since you noticed them?

What do you mean when you say that your hands are sore? Does she poke you a lot? Have you done or touched anything new? New laundry detergent/soaps?


----------



## losborne000 (Apr 29, 2013)

One year i had a reaction to something and was perscribed a cream for it so I put that on as soon as I saw it and carried on with my day. then before i went to bed i put more on and took 2 benedryl and iot was way better this morning. now its just the same. And I gave her her first bath friday so at first she was poking me a lot untill it was over. my hands are sore from the poking. when my hands flush you can see all these little dots all overmy hands from her quills. I havent had anything new or started anything new either. The bumps are my main concern. but they dont itch or hurt at all.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Some people will react this way when they first get a hedgehog. The hedgehog has sharp quills especially when they are young and when they poke you, it may cause bumps until you build up tougher skin by handling them. I'd keep washing my hands before and after handling the hedgehog ~ oh, and bathe the hedgehog just in case there is something on it's skin or quills. When the poking breaks the skin, whatever is on your hands can enter your body and cause a rash.


----------



## losborne000 (Apr 29, 2013)

OH my gosh thank you so much because that really makes sense...my skin is starting to become a tad bit tougher and the more shes around me and out the less the reaction is! thank you! I really appriciate it!! and I just gave her, her second bath last night


----------

